# Root Canal Cost 2012



## vandriver

I needed an emergency root canal on a back molar yesterday,and was quoted €550.Having not been in a dentist's for ahem a while,could I ask is this a reasonable price?Just to clarify,the treatment has already started,so not looking for a recommendation for a dentist or anything.
Just something so I can tell the wife "see I wasn't overcharged"


----------



## DB74

My missus was quoted €700 for a crown yesterday, and I'm not talking about one with jewels in it!

Might have a look up North


----------



## PolkaDot

12 months ago I paid €1100 for a root canal treatment on a molar and the crown. This wasn't a particular fancy dentist or anything and it would have cost a lot more in some other places.

I think this was roughly split as €525 for the root canal and €575 for the crown, or vice versa.

So your price of €550 seems consistent with this.


----------



## vandriver

*To add* was just talking to my brother,who got a root canal done in Strabane and he was charged £400,so not much saving there!


----------



## mcaul

Yep - seems about right price and no saving in NI anymore.

Remember to keep receipts and claim tax relief at end of year.


----------



## PolkaDot

mcaul said:


> Yep - seems about right price and no saving in NI anymore.
> 
> Remember to keep receipts and claim tax relief at end of year.



Good point. I got 20% back on the €1100 I spent, so the whole thing really only cost €880.

Make sure you get a completed MED2 form from the dentist with your receipts.


----------



## alexandra123

I paid 600 for mine about 4 months ago ! It was not too bad as he charged me 200 each go and it took 3 visits to finish the job.


----------



## browtal

I paid €800 plus first visit cost of €100 in Kilkenny with lady specialist, 3 years ago.
Browtal


----------



## PolkaDot

alexandra123 said:


> I paid 600 for mine about 4 months ago ! It was not too bad as he charged me 200 each go and it took 3 visits to finish the job.



Did that include getting a crown after the root canal?


----------



## alexandra123

> Did that include getting a crown after the root canal?



No the root canal is around the same price. He told me that I did not need to worry about that for awhile ! I think it is the same price for a crown- 600 euro


----------



## Kano

I had a root canal done recently and checked around for prices.
All of the Endodontists (specialise in Root canals) in my area were ~800 euro for a molar tooth.
There was almost no difference in their prices ,it seems to be a cartel.

General dentists charged between 400 and 650 euro for the same procedure .


----------



## truthseeker

I had a root canal done earlier this year.

It cost in total:

Dental check up: 55
Initial bit of root canal by dentist: 150
Referral to specialist as roots too curvy for ordinary dentist so needed endodontist, took 3 visits in total: 850
Filling in tooth collapsed after root canal, needed repair: 150

I still havent gotten it crowned yet, cant afford to!

I checked a few endodontists and the price was the same, in and around 850.

It was a second molar, 3 roots and very curved roots. Ordinary dentist can do teeth with less roots but molar or 2nd molars can require specialist equipment (or so I was told).

I may also add in there the cost of 50 quid to A&E after it because the chemicals used leached into my sinus cavity (it was an upper 2nd molar) and caused havoc.

I basically lost a month of my life (between dental visits, pain, sinusitis and sickness after each session of root canal) - given the choice again I think Id just have the tooth out.


----------



## Stock Option

I got root canal and it cost me €400 - this was without crown and on a molar near the front, remember to get your tax forms to claim a small bit back - every little helps! Thankfully just before this I was worrying about my teeth so opted for some dental insurance, although it didn't cover this treatment, it did cover some other work I needed and after a year will cover these bigger expenses. Never thought I would be one to get this type of insurance, but tooth pain is possibly the worst ever thing i have experienced so a small bit of month has to be a good thing!


----------



## Happy_Harry

truthseeker said:


> I had a root canal done earlier this year.
> 
> It cost in total:
> 
> Dental check up: 55
> Initial bit of root canal by dentist: 150
> Referral to specialist as roots too curvy for ordinary dentist so needed endodontist, took 3 visits in total: 850
> Filling in tooth collapsed after root canal, needed repair: 150
> 
> I still havent gotten it crowned yet, cant afford to!
> 
> I checked a few endodontists and the price was the same, in and around 850.
> 
> It was a second molar, 3 roots and very curved roots. Ordinary dentist can do teeth with less roots but molar or 2nd molars can require specialist equipment (or so I was told).



I had exactly the same issue around 10 years ago. Went to the dentist ,  needed root canal treatment, dentist started - paid 100 or 150 euro (don't  remember) then was told, roots are too curvy- go see an endodontist. That will set you back 750 euro + 500 euro for the crown that was absolutely needed.

I didn't really have the money for this ( as I needed 3 of these). Decided to go to Holland. Dentist was really surprised about the referral to the endodontist ( " Yes, the roots are a bit curvy- but so what ?- do they not teach that in Ireland ?")  
He finished the root canal and did the other 2 as well. No crowns- he said let's just see how we get on with big fillings- we can always crown later. 
I don't remember how much it was exactly, but it was a lot cheaper than 4000 euro it would have cost me here. Incl flights and accommodation I think it cost me around 1200 ( 2 trips that was + general sedation). 9/10 years later, I have had no problems with these teeth , apart from the filling breaking ( which is still quite easily repaired- and no guarantee a crown wouldn't break)
I am back every 6 months and he is still not talking about crowns... In the mean time I have had some more root canals done .

Maybe people should challenge their dentist a little here, about "having to" get a crown after a root canal treatment.... Let alone about all the referrals to endodontists... ( However that may well be due to a different education system in Ireland so I can't really comment on that, other than that I have never heard anyone outside Ireland having gone to an endodontist)


----------



## truthseeker

Happy_Harry said:


> Maybe people should challenge their dentist a little here, about "having to" get a crown after a root canal treatment.... Let alone about all the referrals to endodontists... ( However that may well be due to a different education system in Ireland so I can't really comment on that, other than that I have never heard anyone outside Ireland having gone to an endodontist)



Ive been for the follow up since I posted and actually the endodontist did tell me the big filling will probably be fine indefinitely, but, there is increased risk to the tooth. So its a risk game, get it crowned, reduce risk - thats all.

On the subject of regular dentists versus endodontists in Ireland versus Holland - I dont know enough about it but my regular dentist told me that she simply doesnt carry the equipment necessary to do the job properly. The endodontist worked on me while looking through a huge microscope on an arm over my open mouth (if you get me, she wasnt looking into my mouth directly but sitting looking into eyepieces and there was a large lens over my mouth).

An endodontist is simply a root canal specialist. 

However I do feel dentistry in Ireland is way overpriced and I often wonder how people from other countries dont seem to have mouths full of black rotting teeth if dental tourism is supposed to be so bad


----------



## gebbel

I am travelling to Newry shortly to get my RC done. No way I will pay our own cowboy Dentists their outrageous prices.


----------



## Kano

gebbel said:


> I am travelling to Newry shortly to get my RC done. No way I will pay our own cowboy Dentists their outrageous prices.


Its shocking money allright ,800 euro for 2 hours work ,crazy.


----------

